
Word to the Wise – How to Know Yourself – Jordan Peterson – Best Life Advice - kaues
https://kaue.me/meaning/awareness/word-to-the-wise-how-to-know-yourself-jordan-peterson-best-life-advice-transcript/
======
kaues
Author of the post here. I thought this was worth writing down and sharing.
Happy to discuss more!

